# Reflux



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Help - The reflux of my twins seems to have been bad today - more posseting / vomit and the uncomfortable gurgling. So I phoned the out of hours Doc who perscribed me Gaviscon infant over the phone which I have just got from the pharmacy.  And can't work out how they should take it      It says to mix with 115ml - but they only have 50/90 ml at a time.  Has anyone used this on small babies?   The instructions for breast fed babies seem a bit easier but think I am just confusing myself now.......


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

For bottle fed infants under 4.5Kg you should mix a sachet saying ''one dose'' with 115ml of feed even if they only drink half of it in a sitting.
This is so the concentration of the medicine is correct in the feed.

If you are still having problems with reflux after trying this then speak to the doctor again.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lilly,
Sorry to hear boys reflux bad today  Hope the Gaviscon helps  if not I would echo Hazels advice and get back to the GP as sometimes Gaviscon can make things worse and you may need another type of medicine to reduce the acid and refulx.

There's an active reflux support thread on the parent section that is worth joining in with as the girls there are a great support and know all the tricks with helping to improve reflux 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169131.0

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

